# USA's new paint job!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Charlie did a nice job with the new B&M box car!


[url="


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Honestly... I gotta' think I like the older ones better... The new one has a creepy look too it. Taggers do a beter job !

What does everyone else think? 

Perry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sean,

That looks really cool









I will have to call Roe and get

one or two to go with my AML

B and M Box cars.... 


Thanks for the pictures .........


USA Rules Brothers........................









USA all the way.............


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 06 Apr 2011 02:13 PM 


So do you think they had one like that?
Sean

One yes. I think this black version with the funky lettering was one of a few experimental schemes painted on some boxcars to see what it would look like on full scale examples. I'm not sure if there were ever more then one of them in this particular black scheme.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Matt,

Your killin me Dude.........


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 

You're so easy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie who??


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean 
Looks nice. I will have to get one and a Rutland to go with it..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Apr 2011 07:34 PM 
Charlie who?? Marty who ??????????????????















I kid cause I really DO care.............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 06 Apr 2011 07:05 PM 
Nick 

You're so easy


----------

